# Longines Master Collection Chronograph L651



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

There are not too many reviews on the net about these, nor really good pics.

I have to admit I am impressed by the watch. All of the data on the net about the movement state its a 2892-2. Well, kind of. I looked at it with a loupe before buying and noticed the tag under the balance wheel. It is marked 2846-2. So half 2846-2, half 2892-2. I believe the confusion is the rotor is a dead give away for most coming from the 2892 series. On top of that they added a chrono module and kept the whole thing pretty thin compared to a 7750. Then they added jewels bringing it up to 37 jewels, thats a whack of rubies!!

Bracelet is pretty soild, solid end links.

A couple days into it seems to be about 4 seconds fast per day, not bad really.

Despite my pics the dial is bright silver, black markers, hands dark blue. Had to tilt the watch the way it is to avoid wash out in my camera

The case hugs the wirst well, lugs having a good down turn to them.

Functions are crisp and easy.

About all I can say, pretty impressed. Will I keep it for the long haul, most likely not, the port chrono is my only new piece now besides this recent piece for review, I do vintage but like to play in the neighbours yard sometimes!

Enjoy the pics, excuse the lint and dust














































..........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello James!

Very nice Longines! Had a quick look at the same watch on Saturday (after three hour shopping with the 710).

According to Longines, the L651 movement is based on the ETA 2894/2. The 2894 is a 2892 with ETA chronomodule. 21 jewels in the base movement and 16 in the module.

http://www.longines.com/eng/html_longines/...alMovements.pdf


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

James said:


> There are not too many reviews on the net about these, nor really good pics.
> 
> I have to admit I am impressed by the watch. All of the data on the net about the movement state its a 2892-2. Well, kind of. I looked at it with a loupe before buying and noticed the tag under the balance wheel. It is marked 2846-2. So half 2846-2, half 2892-2. I believe the confusion is the rotor is a dead give away for most coming from the 2892 series. On top of that they added a chrono module and kept the whole thing pretty thin compared to a 7750. Then they added jewels bringing it up to 37 jewels, thats a whack of rubies!!
> 
> ...


great shots as usual james.....looks cool....

just doesn't do it for me......i just have no taste whats so ever......


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Hello James!
> 
> Very nice Longines! Had a quick look at the same watch on Saturday (after three hour shopping with the 710).
> 
> ...


lol, now who ya gonna trust the people that own Longines and ETA and so on or the guy with the watch in hand 

I think since its mostly the base 2892 with more stuff and mods its easy to call the end product the 2894. Otherwise they would end up with a confusing testament to whats in it. While mostly the 2892 or 2894 it is stamped in there too 2846-2 this I see. What they have done is take the best parts from many and compiled and modded this movement, which is all good, end result it looks good, no wobble and runs great.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

wondered why so expensive -thought it was a bit of a con pricing up because of longines name-but seems not!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

good value for the dollar really. look a Tag chrono with just date, a 7750 movement and you are 1K more. have always been a fan of the 2892/2894's really solid. had a Tissot I kept for a week or so with the 2892. will see what happens with this one lol

Funny story, everything comes with a story. Gave the sales guys at my watchmakers a chance at the sale, they did not secure it, too bad for them IMO. So went to their competition, no watchmakers though. I could not stop looking at the sales help. I mean jeez, all young girls, large breasts and scantly clad, dressed to the hilt servicing the upper class in an italian community. I dealt with the owner though, can't wait to go back for some reason lol


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL. I had to ask, always curious and get a kick out of this, small things amuse. From Swatch Group....................

Hello Mr. ......... Thank you for your email regarding your Longines watch.

The brown leather strap is no longer available as a complete unit. You

would have to order the strand and buckle separately. Here is the

information for your model.

Brown strand--L682109799 no stock. 4-6 week delay. Your cost is $360.00

SS deployant buckle--L639119706. in stock. Your cost is $205.00

Prefer a Rios actually was just curious, I replied. Myself would rather have a bracelet a strap is done after a couple years. If anyone wants a bracelet will sell it to you for $1500 then and everyones happy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

:bb:

My error you are correct. It is marked 2894-2. Just checked it in better light with a better loupe. Hey talk like I know what I am actually talking about and some may believe, yes believe, drink the coolaide


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

An interesting comparison between the thickness of a 7750 and the 289.... series chronos. The 7750 is the thicker one. Part of the reason why she sits well on the wrist. Stay tuned for more BS perhaps 

Interesting comparison though, enjoyed finding that




























..............


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

One more thing lol. Was checking costs in the 2009 cat from one local wholesaler.

Cost in Canadian for the 2894-2 movement. Column 1 single price, column 2 based on a 50 piece purchase. SW means single and original Swiss packaging, other costs not showing SW are from bulk and maybe lower grade. So I guess based on this the movement is creeping up in cost this year


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Mate at work just bought a black face (I believe) for his 40th.....but not allowed to wear it until his birthday in a few months time :cry2: hopefully I will get to handle it then.....its a lovely watch, even with the cut numerals :lol:

He got Â£250 off just by wandering in the store, which is the reason he bought it so early......but still paid almost a grand for it!

I asked my buddy the other weekend when we were visiting (hes a knob in signet) for a discount........40% :blink: my 710 gave me such a cold glare my wallet stayed frozen shut! :lol:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

James said:


> :bb:
> 
> My error you are correct. It is marked 2894-2. Just checked it in better light with a better loupe. Hey talk like I know what I am actually talking about and some may believe, yes believe, drink the coolaide


I was wondering about this, the L651 is definitely based on the ETA 2892 series.

The ETA 2846 is not related to the 2892 in any way, but is a simplified, lowbeat ETA 2824 with 21600 a/h and 21 jewels, very similar to the movement used in the Swatch automatic. The ETA 2846 was only used in low end watches and it was faced out in 2006. Not a movement you expect to find in a Longines.


----------

